# My teacher is UNFAIR!!!



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

Firstly,this has nothing to do with any 3 dimensional puzzles.
My teacher is suppose to choose people for a trip to Negeri Sembilan,Malaysia.
The criteria is:
Displays responsibility.
Shows respect.
Life-long learning and willing to learn other cultures.
Is physically fit.

This trip is a cultural immersion programme.I fit into the criteria,but I'm not chosen.Only Chinese pupils are chosen,no Malay nor Tamil .this is very unfair!she is a racist!there is one guy who was chosen but does not fit into criteria,he is very rude. 
Why is my teacher like this?I am very furious! I must talk to the teacher in charge.If I don't go, at least let the other non Chinese pupils.
Being racist is against the law!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you Malaysian? You imply that you are...

If so, then your Chinese peers would probably benefit more from the cultural immersion trip than you will.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Are you Malaysian?



No Im Singaporean.Sg.=shortform of Singapore.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 26, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Are you Malaysian? You imply that you are...
> 
> If so, then your Chinese peers would probably benefit more from the cultural immersion trip than you will.



he's malay.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Malaysian? You imply that you are...
> ...



Malay Singaporean...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the purpose was to show people what the Malay culture is... if you are Malay then you wouldn't benefit from the trip.


----------



## VirKill (Feb 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I think the purpose was to show people what the Malay culture is... if you are Malay then you wouldn't benefit from the trip.



True...

Btw, Youre Back Sg.Speedcuber! I tought you'll leave this forum after you've got something you called by 'cyber bullied', eh?


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I think the purpose was to show people what the Malay culture is... if you are Malay then you wouldn't benefit from the trip.



Exactly




Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Only Chinese pupils are chosen,no Malay nor Tamil.



Maybe Tamil pupils are not interested, or there are no Tamil pupils?



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Being racist is against the law!



_Being_ racist isn't against the law. Making inflammatory remarks publicly against people of other races is.

No offence but I'm starting to think you're using this forum to rant. Can't you find some other way to let out your anger.. like punching a pillow maybe?


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 26, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



lol when did i say you werent a singaporean? unless malay automatically implies you're malaysian, however it doesnt, so erm, what's with the 3 dots?


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I think the purpose was to show people what the Malay culture is... if you are Malay then you wouldn't benefit from the trip.



Got it


----------



## Stefan (Feb 26, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I must talk to the teacher in charge.


And you think he's reading this forum or what?


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Firstly,this has nothing to do with any 3 dimensional puzzles.
> My teacher is suppose to choose people for a trip to Negeri Sembilan,Malaysia.
> The criteria is:
> *Displays responsibility.*
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9616 Don't be too confident about your tendency to be responsible. Why do you want to go so badly? It seems like you just want to skip school to go learn about something you should already know about. Plus, if it doesn't apply to you, you probably shouldn't be complaining about it.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I think the purpose was to show people what the Malay culture is... if you are Malay then you wouldn't benefit from the trip.



Actually, we will be learning about the Minangkabau tribe,which I have never heard about.The chinese pupils will be Going to China during the June holiday.Only chinese allowed.Why must they go there ?Will it benefit them?
Ain't think so..


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Only Chinese pupils are chosen,no Malay nor Tamil.



Maybe Tamil pupils are not interested, or there are no Tamil pupils(sorry .I quoted this from DcF1337)

The whole class wanted to go.




VirKill said:


> Btw, Youre Back Sg.Speedcuber! I tought you'll leave this forum after you've got something you called by 'cyber bullied', eh?



I was not online for a few days.I became bored so I went back


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

Meh. So you can't go to Malaysia. Big deal.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Actually, we will be learning about the Minangkabau tribe,which I have never heard about.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Minangkabau+Tribe

PS. Stefan Pochmann is my idol.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 26, 2009)

Things are different in Singapore and Malaysia (i'm a Malaysian). We consist of 3 major races, which are the Chinese, Malays, and Indians. Even though sg.speedcuber is a Malay, he's a Singaporean Malay which means he's not familiar with Malaysian stuff. 

While Chinese does not mean that we're from China..he means that Chinese singaporeans are allowed to go to Malaysia while he isnt..

bah, i dunno what i'm talking anymore..forget it


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Things are different in Singapore and Malaysia (i'm a Malaysian). We consist of 3 major races, which are the Chinese, Malays, and Indians. Even though sg.speedcuber is a Malay, he's a Singaporean Malay which means he's not familiar with Malaysian stuff.
> 
> While Chinese does not mean that we're from China..he means that Chinese singaporeans are allowed to go to Malaysia while he isnt..
> 
> bah, i dunno what i'm talking anymore..forget it



I get what you mean.Non asians don't get it.I'm Asian so yeah...........
Yay i'm making a hybrid 3x3 now!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 26, 2009)

you can go china if you want  have fun trying to communicate there 

lol please la you can just ask your parents bring you there right? don't need to whine here all the time...tsk tsk..even if you whine here NO ONE can do anything..the most you can do is get your mom to call your teacher or something..boy boy must LEARN. don't complain so much la..not naming people but some are very irritated towards you because you just whine here too much..don't whine so much can? just my 2 cents.

your fellow concerned singaporean, typing in singlish instead of the standard american english i am used to, TO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM TRYING TO CONVEY BETTER. (the education system here uses british english but my school allows american english too - but i have to be consistent with it. xD)


----------



## mazei (Feb 26, 2009)

Dude, in one of your post you were talking about religion. Why not think of this in that way? I'm a muslim too so I would know. Tell me, one of the rukun iman is what? Percaya dlm qadak dan qadar. To make it simpler for you to understand, it maybe just fated that you will not be chosen to go for the trip. Just accept it.


----------



## dexter45210 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I think the purpose was to show people what the Malay culture is... if you are Malay then you wouldn't benefit from the trip.
> ...




What makes you so sure that they won't benefit and why can't they go there?Can you please provide me a good answer?Every excursions or overseas trip are organise with a purpose.Can you please stop thinking that the whole world is against you?If you think living in Singapore is a torture,then please kindly migrate to other countries,be glad that you have good facillities and education in Singapore.Shouldn't you at least about contented that?Do you know that not alot of people can be so fortunate as to receive education and living comfortably.
All you know is just complain and whine,you might be young but that doesn't give you the right to blame other people regarding such small stuff.Solve the problem yourself instead of pushing the blame to others.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Firstly,this has nothing to do with any 3 dimensional puzzles.
> My teacher is suppose to choose people for a trip to Negeri Sembilan,Malaysia.
> The criteria is:
> *Displays responsibility.
> ...



1. You didn't show a speck of yourself that told us you were responsible in that other thread.
2. You weren't exactly respectful to me and a bunch of others in that other thread.
3. You are probably just as rude as that guy.
4. The teacher doesn't like you.
5. Good for you. Now go and take an anger management class.
6. Do it then! We all will be laughing if that teacher puts you in detention or something.
7. Technically, you can be racist all you want as long as you don't display that in public. You seem to have some racist views towards Chinese pupils it seems like.


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Yay i'm making a hybrid 3x3 now!



You are super random.

*Worse still, you're the thread starter.*


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 28, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Yay i'm making a hybrid 3x3 now!
> ...



He is trying to change the subject after being completely torn apart by people


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 28, 2009)

Think of it this way:
Maybe something terrible will happen on the trip, and you won't be there.


----------



## TomZ (Feb 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Think of it this way:
> Maybe something terrible will happen on the trip, and you won't be there.



So I should not eat because the food could be poisoned? So I should not go out of the house because I could be hit by a car? So I should not be inside the house because it could collapse? So I should not live because I could die?

Right...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Think of it this way:
> ...



You're blowing it out of proportion. I don't think he was being too serious.


At least I hope not.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 1, 2009)

being rascist is not against the law, only if your a teacher


----------

